# Starter bad?



## glinka (Jul 5, 2012)

Don't know much about diesel tractors but have problem starting. It's a MF65 diesel. Turn the key fuel on and alternator, changed to this from generator, turns and that's it. How do I tell if it's solenoid or starter or what else?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Are you saying you can hear the starter spin but the motor doesn't turn over?


----------



## glinka (Jul 5, 2012)

No, I don't hear starter spinning


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

Has it ever started since you changed to alternator?


----------



## glinka (Jul 5, 2012)

Yes, changed over to alternator a few years ago. Noticed the last few starts it sounded different, but didn't know what it was.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Majority of no crank problems I see are from bad connections of the battery cables. Everything needs to be clean dry and snug, particularly the battery post connections. Beyond that you will need a multi-meter to track down if it is a starter failure or something else.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Once you have done what Gearclash said, if it still doesn't start, take it off and have a rebuilder check it out on a bench. Mike


----------



## Brian8 (Dec 8, 2014)

If it doesn't click at all then it isn't getting any power to the starter, if you here click click click click then the batteries are low and need to be recharged. If you have a set of jumper cable put them on the battery and the other end ground it to the tractor and tap the red positive to the starter positive and see if it spins at all. This will bypass the sylenoid and if the starter turns over then you need a new sylenoid. If the starter doesn't turn then you need a new starter. hope that helps a little.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Brian8 said:


> If it doesn't click at all then it isn't getting any power to the starter, if you here click click click click then the batteries are low and need to be recharged. If you have a set of jumper cable put them on the battery and the other end ground it to the tractor and *tap the red positive to the starter positive and see if it spins at all. This will bypass the sylenoid *and if the starter turns over then you need a new sylenoid. If the starter doesn't turn then you need a new starter. hope that helps a little.


But *FIRST*, make the* sure** the tractor is in neutral*. (Check it 3 times!) It also by-passes all safety switches, and you will be in the "run-over" zone!


----------



## Brian8 (Dec 8, 2014)

Yea very true. I had an issue with my truck as the shift linkage was loose. I would put the truck in park and the next day when trying to start it wouldn't do a thing. Chased a few things then put it in neutral and it fired right up. Vehicles with the shifter on the steering columns have this issue because for some reason people think it is a perfect hand rest and over the years loosens the bolts and linkage.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Brian8 said:


> Yea very true. I had an issue with my truck as the shift linkage was loose. I would put the truck in park and the next day when trying to start it wouldn't do a thing. Chased a few things then put it in neutral and it fired right up. Vehicles with the shifter on the steering columns have this issue because for some reason people think it is a perfect hand rest and over the years loosens the bolts and linkage.


Neutral safety switch?


----------



## glinka (Jul 5, 2012)

Put the jumper cables to it. The starter turned. Tractor wasn't going to start doing this was it?


----------



## Brian8 (Dec 8, 2014)

If the starter is on the tractor then yes it could start that way as you are bypassing the relay and putting 12 volts to the starter. If it starts then it's either the relay or not in neutral.


----------



## Brian8 (Dec 8, 2014)

I meant since the starter turned it is either the relay or not neutral


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Yes it would. Unless you have electric shutoff on the injection pump. Sounds like your cables corroded or neutral switch is bad.


----------



## glinka (Jul 5, 2012)

Changed solenoid, neutral switch was bypassed by previous owner. Turned the key and it turned starter but never engaged. Kept turning even with key off. Had to disconnect battery.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

The starter bendix sounds like it's bad. Once in a while, the hold in windings will overheat causing the starter to keep spinning, yet not engage. Replace starter.


----------



## glinka (Jul 5, 2012)

Took starter off, found out why it was not engaging. Starter housing broke out near flywheel. So when starter did turn it couldn't engage. Do I replace whole starter or can I replace just broke casting? I had tractor for 14 years never replaced starter before.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Put a new starter on. You'll be glad you did.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Why not bring it to a starter/alternator guy? He will tell you if worth fixing and either fix or replace at a much more reasonable cost than OEM with identical parts. At least that is my experience HERE. Speaking of which that reminds me...

On my swather my starter doesn't always engage. Gotta take that one off and bring in next spring.

Good luck.


----------



## Brian8 (Dec 8, 2014)

Glad you got It fixed pretty fast.


----------



## glinka (Jul 5, 2012)

Now that I know the problem have to decide between replacing just the nose or whole starter. Starter is at least 14 yrs old. Nose costs about $70, starter about $250. Is it worth going with just new nose?


----------



## Brian8 (Dec 8, 2014)

14 year old starter is due to be replaced as it wouldn't suprise me if the electrical components go out soon. If you are aren't able to spend $250 now then buy the nose foot $70 and just keep in the back of your head that you may need to replace the entire thing within the next 3 years (could be earlier or later). If you get me a part number I am pretty good at finding parts cheaper than usual. I have a good amount of contacts. If it was me I would buy both and keep the old as a backup.


----------



## glinka (Jul 5, 2012)

The starter is Delco Remy 1107512. I called Steiner, Hoffenberts, local Massey dealer and Autozone and they all said it was not available. Autozone said their supplier didn't have it.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I googled every number I could find and couldn't even find a replacement starter for my yamaha atv besides OEM. Brought it in and got it the next day (same part) for less than a third of Yamaha price. Starter alternator guy made his money too.

After that experience I will check with him before the net next time. Good guy. One man shop.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I will check on availability fro A&I whe I get to work in the morning. We are an AGCO/Massey dealer and have lots of outlets for parts available.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

deadmoose said:


> I googled every number I could find and couldn't even find a replacement starter for my yamaha atv besides OEM. Brought it in and got it the next day (same part) for less than a third of Yamaha price. Starter alternator guy made his money too.
> 
> After that experience I will check with him before the net next time. Good guy. One man shop.


Those are getting hard to find. I don't know of one in this area any more. Toooo many shops / mechanics just wanna switch parts, get their $$$ & be done with it.


----------



## Brian8 (Dec 8, 2014)

I don't know what MF you have but this is same part number at $170 new

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-STARTER-MOTOR-MASSEY-FERGUSON-TRACTOR-MF-135-MF-150-MF-165-MF-230-DIESEL-/361015822515?hash=item540e3848b3&vxp=mtr

$145 new double check it is your tractor
http://www.yesterdaystractors.com/3763362M91_Starter_11239.htm


----------



## Brian8 (Dec 8, 2014)

$190 new

http://www.obbstartersandalternators.com/starter-4192n-1107512-1107853-1107860-1107870-12301330-4192-p-4314.html

I get all my starters and alternators from DB Electrical as they have HD ones and last forever. This would be my choice.
$146
http://www.dbelectrical.com/p-2981-new-tractor-starter-allis-chalmers-massey-ferguson-perkins56-9.aspx


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I bought a starter from DB. It lasted less than a day. When I finally brought it in (I gave up diagnosing, figured no way starter was still problem) guy rebuilt my old srarter and told me the one from db was way undersized. Beware of db.


----------



## Brian8 (Dec 8, 2014)

Wouldn't it only be undersized because you bought one undersized. A correct starter is a correct starter isn't it. I don't know how you buy an undersized starter or even any part with correct part numbers. That sucks you had such a problem and I don't think they have a walk in store or any stores that are wholesalers.

I hope you got either another one or at least your money back through their warranty. I now they have at least a one year warranty. Dang that does suck.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Nope. Ebay. Bought a starter that was made for 2001 Wolverine. It fit and worked for half a day before it needed a rebuild. I counted my losses and lesson learned. I believe db starter was the last thing I bought on ebay.


----------



## Brian8 (Dec 8, 2014)

Well eBay sellers of DB electric starter are most likely from DB electric unless it is some guy who bought a starter and no longer wanted it and decided to sell on eBay. Plus eBay is easy to get your money back and even easier if you payed through PayPal. Paypal is one of the best buyer friendly company. They do great at finding the issues, returning money to buyers, making sure your happy.

I would have definitely got a new starter and then since you worked it as a loss then you would have an emergency starter since you payed for it. A lot of companies won't even make you return bad parts as it is easier and cheaper for them to just replace and not pay for shipping back to the seller. Starters not so much I don't believe.

To the other guy have you gotten your tractor fixed? Sorry for the semi hijack and a little off your topic. Hope you did and if you still need help please post and we will do what we can to help you out. Sorry again


----------



## glinka (Jul 5, 2012)

Brian8 I wound up ordering the DB electric starter on Ebay, the one you mentioned for $170. Numbers all match. Should be here Friday. Thanks to all for advice.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Is that starter for the diesel or the gas? Starter numbers are the same, just different nose cone.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

If it's for a Diesel engine make sure it is high torque starter. I recently replaced a starter on my EXmark mower, guy at starter shop sold me a starter that looked right, fit right but barely turned over the diesel.....took it back to the dealer and they swapped it for the correct one and no problems all season. I couldn't tell one from the other by outward appearance.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

glinka said:


> The starter is Delco Remy 1107512. I called Steiner, Hoffenberts, local Massey dealer and Autozone and they all said it was not available. Autozone said their supplier didn't have it.


Wouldn't expect much else from Autozone... IMHO about as useless at teats on a boar hog...

There's some tractor salvages around... I've seen a bunch of them around Sikeston, MO when I go through there on my way to Indiana. Might pay to look around the web or farm mags and make a few calls. Used SHOULD be about half the price of new (my brother used to work for Eagle Tractor Parts, one of the biggest tractor salvage companies in the US... until the boss wouldn't get him insurance and a couple kidney stones wiped out his savings, so he went to work for the county drainage district so he'd have insurance! Unfortunately Eagle went out of business with the retirement of its owner).

IMHO, with the busted nose, I think you'd be money ahead to just get a new starter. The bushings, brushes, windings, bendix, etc all have a LOT of age and wear on them by now, and $70 for the nose is over 1/4 the cost of the new starter... If you had a local guy that could go through it and rebuild it and put a new nose on it for about half the price of new, that'd be a good deal. Otherwise, me myself I'd replace the thing and be done with it.

Sometimes the cheapest fix definitely ain't the best... put a new nose on it today, maybe in 6 months to a year or two you may be replacing the whole thing anyway when something else craps out...

Later and good luck! OL JR


----------

